# Steel or Aluminum? and What is the average weight of a trailer?



## horseponydogcrazy

Hi All,
I am in the market for a truck this year (and a trailer in the next year) A couple questions about trailers. Is steel or aluminiumum safer, I know this may be opinion too  Also, what is the average weight of a 2 horse bumper pull? (steel or aluminum) Thank you all! 

Happy Trails!


----------



## horselovinguy

Personal opinion...steel is safer than aluminum. Steel can and does take a beating where aluminum doesn't, fact. 
Steel has maintenance to be done just as aluminum does too.
Weight varies from trailer to trailer based upon construction of the undercarriage, materials used and amenities installed on the trailer.

What you ask is such a large field of variables...

I think a ball park number for a *2 horse steel bumper pull *basic trailer...2400-3200 pounds.
A *2 horse aluminum bumper pull*...starts at around 1800 pounds and can go up considerably depending upon what is the frame material used...

Here is a nice article with some good information about the differences in materials used in trailers today...pros and cons of each.
_Horse and Livestock Trailer Purchasing: Part 2 | Red Gate Farm_

:wink:


----------



## STT GUY

Neither is IMO "safer" than the other. Properly engineered and manufactured both Steel and Aluminum are both excellent materials. Pros of steel...can last basically forever if it doesn't suffer corrosion. Steel flexes and has an incredible resistance to what is called fatigue cracking. Aluminum is lighter for a given application but it has a finite fatigue life and will eventually crack. Question is will you put it through enough cycles to experience it? Most likely the answer is "no". 

Steel is less expensive for the same size trailer. Weight difference on a two horse steel versus aluminum isn't all that great. A half-ton pickup is going to pull either. 

My first trailer was a steel 95 Logan Competitor straight load 2 horse and it was a wonderful trailer, wish we still had it and IIRC was about 2400 lbs?? We now have a Circle J Lightening 7 three-horse slant load aluminum with a big tack room its 3380 empty. 

If you're handy you could buy a used 2-horse steel trailer that's a little "ugly" but structurally sound for a good deal. If you're handy you can do some cosmetic or floor fix up on an older trailer and score a good deal for cheap.


----------



## verona1016

Some good stuff already on here about steel vs aluminum. Just to give you another data point- I have a steel 14' Circle J Mustang configured as a two horse slant with small tack room and it weighs 3050 lbs. It's rated up to 7000 lbs but I can't see how you could get that much weight in it unless you pulled out the bulkhead and made it a 3 horse trailer. 

I pull it with a 2010 Tundra and couldn't be happier 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

